# CarePAK PLUS "Penalty" to Early Buyers of EOS R



## hmatthes (Oct 22, 2018)

I've been a loyal Canon USA supporter for 30 years (still have my 1988 EOS 650). My first day order arrived October 11th and I am happy!

Canon USA has a new program for free CarePAK Plus for EOS R buyers *after* October 21st...
Sorry early adopters. You are screwed out of the $200.99 promotion! No "thank you" coming from Canon USA.

So I thought that being so loyal, and a member of CPS, I might appeal to their kind hearts. So I asked:
_"RE: FREE CarePAK PLUS (13-Month) Extended Service Plan
With 30 years of Canon EOS ownership and a happy CPS member, Canon should consider extending this free CarePAK PLUS to all buyers of the EOS R system. Mine finally arrived October 11th -- a mere ten days before this program became effective. Is there someone with whom I could discuss this or will Canon Marketing appreciate first day order supporters? "_

I received a very nice reply that, unfortunately, left me still with a sour taste: 
_"I spoke to Supervisor in the Sales Department regarding your request. I regret an exception can not be applied for this promotion. I realize this is disappointing.
If you wish to purchase a CarePAK PLUS for your EOS R, please visit the Service Plan website at:
https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/carepak-plus"_

I have politely replied "_I guess that early adopters get penalized $200.99 for having such great confidence to pre-order before the reviews are published._"

Your thoughts? Is there someone to whom we could share our feelings?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2018)

Many of the sellers have a 30 day return policy, Adorama has 60 days for some buyers. Return the camera and order a new one?

I purchased mine from Canada and got the free EF adapter plus a discount over the US price, so there is no penalty for me.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 22, 2018)

I'd share my feelings by returning it and making sure the retailer knew why.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2018)

Can you return your camera to the store on a return basis and buy a new one - not that I would do that?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Hmatthes. 
In my opinion this stinks, this should definitely apply to early adopters. Like you say a stiff penalty for showing confidence enough to preorder such an expensive toy. 
I think every one who is an early adopter affected by this, particularly those who preordered should send their camera back like graphic artefacts suggested. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 22, 2018)

Don't be a baby, you got the camera you wanted for the price you agreed, and you got one of the first batch. Early adopters have always paid a price for the novelty of owning the latest and greatest, don't moan because you didn't get something you never expected to just accept that is the price for being the first at the camera club with an R.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 22, 2018)

It's not two months after launch it's barely two weeks. CPS could have and should have addressed it. If Canon is entitled to act in their best interests I can't imagine why you shouldn't be entitled to act in yours. Personally I've never gotten any value out of one of those CarePak deals but if it's important to you I'd send it back. They'll be more likely to listen to the retailer than you. Do you know how many people order new cameras just to play around with them for two weeks? If you have a legitimate beef return it.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 23, 2018)

Personally, I would return it to the store, and then buy one with the package.

Canon ( or any other large corporation) will not listen to individuals, but when major retailers start telling them that they have a problem, then they listen....

…………………………………..

I foresee a large number of "refurbished R's" soon to be offered at the Canon store


----------



## hmatthes (Oct 23, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Don't be a baby, you got the camera you wanted for the price you agreed, and you got one of the first batch. Early adopters have always paid a price for the novelty of owning the latest and greatest, don't moan because you didn't get something you never expected to just accept that is the price for being the first at the camera club with an R.


I actually agree... I needed it when I bought it and I have hundreds of images better than my previous body could give me. That's why we invest. 
But Canon was not thinking in P.R. terms of total customer satisfaction. Next time too many folks might wait it out -- and the new toy will look like a failure...


----------



## brad-man (Oct 23, 2018)

I've never needed service on a Canon product for at least three or four years after purchase and I'm pretty careful with my stuff, so...


----------



## Lurker (Oct 23, 2018)

That's the way promotions work. I can understand the disappointment but I have no sympathy. I just bought a 5Div, 24-105 and 100-400. I knew going in that sale/promotion season was right around the corner but I didn't want to wait any more so I made the purchase. 

Canon sells product everyday. How far back should Canon go to give the buyers some bonus? Is it only R purchasers that should get a retroactive bonus? If just R, why do you think my business should be less valuable to Canon? 

There are a lot of Canon products not included in the promotion. The fact the new R system is may only be another clue as to how slow the sales have really been.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi Lurker. 
In fairness your camera is two years in to its life, the R is weeks in to its life, Canon knew they were going to run this promotion weeks or probably months ago, for the sake of good PR and customer good will they could have easily included the R and with so many being within the ‘returns window’ Canon could well suddenly have quite a number of refurbs available! 
This seems like a big mistake just from the risk of an influx of returns, let alone good PR etc. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2018)

Likely a dumb timing mistake by Canon. As already noted, they're paying for it with returns.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Oct 23, 2018)

Welp, I bought a 85 1.4 and this promo popped up. Oh well.


----------



## mirage (Oct 24, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> People returning product only to buy another because of this? Thanks. Stuff like that has a cost and we all pay for it. It's also dishonest. It's only $200. That's a 10% savings.
> ...
> $200 for three years of service works out to about $67 a year.



proto-typical Canon Fan Boy posting ... always concerned about Canon profits, rather than about their most loyal customers getting good and fair treatment.

And if it is "only a shabby 200 bucks" then oligopolist-profiteer, 13% EBIT margin Canon Corp can much easier swallow it than customers's who have already coughed up full MSRP for the camera. If I was affected, I would definitely return it and grab another one with the 200 CarePack included. If Canon is throwing 200 bucks after anybody buying NOW but denies the same treatment to pre-order customers .. .for a new camera system that really needs sales to take off.

The only entity being equally PETTY and STUPID here is Canon.


----------

